
Show HN: Scaphold.io – A full GraphQL back end in under 5 minutes - vning93
https://scaphold.io
======
mparis
Hey guys,

This is Michael from the Scaphold team.

We are excited to officially launch today and would love to hear any and all
feedback on the platform.

A little about us. We are a member of this summer's YC Fellowship class and
are pumped to be moving full steam ahead with Scaphold. Over the past few
years, my co-founder and I have built numerous REST APIs to back services
ranging social music apps to community book swapping programs. Each time, we
found that we were running into many of the same problems and building much of
the same thing over and over again. We used REST because we didn't know any
other way, but something was definitely left to be desired. Last year, after
reading a HN post on this little thing called GraphQL, we knew this was the
future. A few months later, we set out to build the world's most powerful
GraphQL-as-a-Service platform and today we are sharing it with you.

Thank you HN for the support and we can't wait to see what you build!

PS. If you are an experienced React or Relay dev we would love to hear from
you as your feedback would invaluable to us. You can connect on our Slack page
here
([https://scapholdslackin.herokuapp.com](https://scapholdslackin.herokuapp.com))
or via our the chat tool on our homepage.

~~~
ModernMech
On your docs page you write "We think it's probably easier to show you. Watch
us make HackerNews in under 10 minutes!" but you didn't embed the video. Could
we get a link?

~~~
mparis
Yes absolutely! We will update the docs asap! You can find the video on the
home page as well as on youtube here
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ8pnYd6jPQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ8pnYd6jPQ)).

We were actually able to get everything started in under 5 minutes!

------
wille92
Congrats to Michael and Vince, looks great. Are there any other GraphQL
backend services out there, and if so how will you guys differentiate?

~~~
vning93
Thanks for the support!

There are only a couple in very nascent stages right now. We see this as a
good sign since it means that people are in need of more tooling and platforms
around such a new technology. Of the other platforms that we're most concerned
about, one has built a CLI and another one that's similar to ours hasn't
launched quite yet. We differentiate by building a platform that's robust, has
end-to-end services like analytics, integrations, and permissions, while still
maintaining a level of ease and familiarity through a web interface.

------
bunkat
Has anybody figured out how you do caching and cache invalidation on the
client with GraphQL if every page is requesting slightly different forms of
the same data? Seems like it is a bigger win to just download the 400 friends
once and let the pages use the data they need instead of downloading the 400
friends 10 different ways.

My particular app is read heavy and so I can eliminate the majority of the
server calls altogether via caching. While GraphQL would help me fetch only
the data I need on each page and decouple the data access, I don't see how I
reuse objects across pages without interrogating the GraphQL queries. I
haven't given it all that much thought though so maybe I'm missing something.

~~~
syrusakbary
I think is worth to take a look into Facebook's dataloader. Instead of having
a caching mechanism (likve Varnish) in your HTTP layer, you could have it in
your GraphQL backend.

[https://github.com/facebook/dataloader](https://github.com/facebook/dataloader)

~~~
mparis
Great suggestion. We are currently working on getting this setup on our side!

------
chrdlu
Awesome product! Technology continues to make it easier for people to program
and prototype. Keep up the good work!

------
seanpcheng
This is great guys! Loving how easy it is to get it started. Keep up the good
work!

------
rakcity
congrats on this guys. are there any scalability issues that could arise as
the apps you support grow larger?

~~~
vning93
We're currently hosted on AWS, and we'll scale your instances as far as you
need them. There are a few pricing tiers in which for the enterprise level,
we'll give you the option of having custom dedicated servers that fit your
requirements.

------
junsup
keep slaying. this is awesome.

------
jlogzz
Congrats, it looks awesome :)

------
akjsdnfajk
Good stuff

------
andrewbalitsky
Michael this is awesome

